# 6 days to go.....



## maybebaby3

I'm getting really nervous! So scared I will be really disappointed if its a boy :( I feel really crap even writing this as I feel that all I should care is that baby is healthy!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your feelings are totally normal, so many of us including me have felt this way.

I hope you get your little girl :cloud9: if you don't I promise you, you will be ok and trust me it will work itself out. 

Please don't feel like crap, your feelings are perfectly normal and don't let anyone tell you different..

Fingers and toes crossed for you XOXO :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs: hope you have your little girl!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck, thinking pink for you! I know exactly what you mean as I'm hoping for a pink bundle but convinced it's a boy and really hate myself for even having any preference at all.


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks girls! It's great to be able to have a preference without being judged!


----------



## motherofboys

Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## maybebaby3

3 days now!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck hope you get your little girl x


----------



## _jellybean_

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm getting really nervous! So scared I will be really disappointed if its a boy :( I feel really crap even writing this as I feel that all I should care is that baby is healthy!

thinking pink for you hon!!! Do you have a gut feeling? Did you have a 12 week scan (with a nub)?xx


----------



## onetwothreebp

Thinking pink!


----------



## maybebaby3

_jellybean_ said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting really nervous! So scared I will be really disappointed if its a boy :( I feel really crap even writing this as I feel that all I should care is that baby is healthy!
> 
> thinking pink for you hon!!! Do you have a gut feeling? Did you have a 12 week scan (with a nub)?xxClick to expand...

Didn't get a nub shot :(


----------



## maybebaby3

2 days to go :yipee:


----------



## embeth

So exciting! Goodluck hope its a pink bump for u! I felt exactly the same, found out it was boy number 3 had a little cry, felt so guilty! Since tho I feel really happy and can't wait to meet my little guy ;)


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks :hugs:

24.5hrs to go :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

I keep thinking of you, so excited and nervous for you. hope you hear pink


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck tomorrow hun will be thinking of you! Really really hope you hear pink! xx


----------



## Hotbump

Sooo excited for you tomorrow!


----------



## maybebaby3

Less than 10hrs! Poor DS2 has vomited tonight so we are both on the sofa with me jumping up at every move he makes in case he's sick again. A long night ahead! Luckily my mum will look after him whilst I go to the scan. He's only been sick once tonight so hope that's it!


----------



## onetwothreebp

I hope you heard the news you were wanting to hear!


----------



## maybebaby3

2hrs 20mins!!!!! Sooo excited!!!! :wohoo::yipee::happydance: so glad my appointment is 10am and not 5pm!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck, will be thinking pink for you over here!


----------



## FlowerPotMum

Any update? 
Busting at the seams to know here!!! Xx


----------



## motherofboys

Hope you got to hear pink...


----------



## motherofboys

and hope your son is better this morning


----------



## maybebaby3

:blue: 99% for sure!Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm


----------

